# java spiele und tools für touchscreen handys



## Detroit (18. Okt 2007)

hi leute 
alls erstes geiles forum ich wollte euh mal fragen ob ihr nicht wiest wo man touchscreen java gams oder tools für handy bekommen kan danke


----------



## The_S (19. Okt 2007)

Hm, war google gestern ausverkauft? Du weißt, dass du dich hier in einem Programmierer-Forum (und das nichtmal speziell für J2ME) befindest?

Normal ist mir Rechtschreibung in Foren ja relativ egal, aber bei dir Empfehle ich lieber dein Geld nicht in dein Handy zu stecken, sondern dir mal einen Duden zu kaufen.


----------

